# "My" new Polish guy and the 2 guests



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

My friend Annbritt imported some longhair astrex (we call them texel) from Poland.
One of the guys are going to live here with my because Annbritt haven't enough room for all the boys she got.

*Ordes Mystic Rodents*
PEW satin texel - born 25th of may 2012

































And his brother Oras who is going to keep Ordes company as long as they get along.
Once they decide not to get along anymore, Annbritt gets him back.
They are just 5 weeks old so hopefully they can stay together for a little while.
Oras is a blue satin texel.

























And a big, sweet bone astrex girl named Jessica LaVender Dream visiting one of my tri males Flying Yankee.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oras is gorgeous! Ok, in all honesty, they all are. Or should I say Handsome for the boys


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love texels anyway but the second one is sooo pretty! I'm really rather jealous :lol:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are gorgeous, i just had a couple of satin texels pop up in one of my satin lines, soooo gorgeous.


----------

